# Load of Walnut



## EastmansWoodturning (Mar 27, 2015)



Reactions: Like 10 | Way Cool 7


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 27, 2015)

Oh my gosh. Maybe the best load ever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 27, 2015)

That's a whole lotta walnut, I'm envious! Is it all yours?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Mar 27, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> That's a whole lotta walnut, I'm envious! Is it all yours?


Yes and no, it is sawed and sold to make a profit. I can't afford to just hoard it all, but that would be nice! Five or six more loads should be coming in soon.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Wright (Mar 28, 2015)

EastmansWoodturning said:


> Yes and no, it is sawed and sold to make a profit. I can't afford to just hoard it all, but that would be nice! Five or six more loads should be coming in soon.


Oh my gosh! I'm in love.....ah, with the walnut; sorry


----------



## dycmark (Mar 28, 2015)

Looks like I may have to take a ride down and have a look... 

Oh and "Will work for wood!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

